

Show HN: Lucidpress -- Adobe InDesign meets Google Docs - enuncajon
https://www.lucidpress.com/

======
jawngee
It's a bit disingenuous, perhaps even hyperbole re: the title.

\- I can't upload and place tiff/eps/pdf files, so I can't use this for print.
I could convert to PNG, but there ain't no CMYK PNG afaik.

\- Export isn't PDFX/2000

\- No printer marks/registration, all the things you want when printing.

It's a neat web app, but to call it InDesign is pretty off the mark. Maybe
more like Home Desktop Publisher 2000 meets Google Docs.

EDIT:

I publish a magazine in Vietnam. Even though it's primarily iPad, we do a
print run of each issue.
[http://facebook.com/emoimagazine](http://facebook.com/emoimagazine) (Bikinis,
so NSFW sort of).

~~~
jawngee
Also, the PDF export does some horrendous image crunching. I uploaded an
8.5x11 image @ 300 dpi, placed it in a document, downloaded the PDF and the
compression artifacts are really noticeable.

------
dmgrow
Some of you may know our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)) which is a browser-
based diagramming app.

We are excited to bring that same technology to the layout and publishing
space. Please let us know if you have any feedback!

~~~
skram
This looks great. I do layout design for an old-school technology magazine,
[http://2600.com/](http://2600.com/). We've been using PageMaker/inDesign for
decades. As a fan of LucidCharts, I'm looking forward to checking this new
product of yours out.

Being able to import so we can retain some of the style our readers have
become acustomed to would be AWESOME but I'm betting you all looked into
inDesign's format and decided to pass that up?

~~~
dmgrow
Thanks for the compliments, and great question! For launch, we have not delved
deeply into the bowels of InDesign's format so it's not definitively off the
table -- just a prioritization of resources for now.

With Lucidchart, we are the only diagramming app that imports Microsoft
Visio's native file format...so it's not unprecedented for us to tackle these
types of things.

~~~
skram
A "compromise" might be allowing uploading of a PDF doc and allow the user to
specify text boxes, etc. and effectively convert the PDF into a LucidPress doc
that can be used from then on.

Just an idea. Thanks for listening

------
eterps
Looks promising

